# Filter at night



## Kiku (Dec 31, 2010)

I have my happy betta in his 2.5 gallon tank, and he actually has nothing to do with my problems this time *laughs*
I have a ten gallon tank that is currently cycling in preparation for some balloon bellied mollies and guppies...my issue is the filter drives me INSANE at night, so I usually end up turning it off as I sleep and back on in the morning. Will this kill the cycling process? And how about when I get my new fishies? Will they manage alright at night? Getting a new, quieter filter isn't an option right now (I really don't have enough money for one) and I can't move the tank to another location (my parents say my fish, my room XD fair enough...)


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

Kiku said:


> I have my happy betta in his 2.5 gallon tank, and he actually has nothing to do with my problems this time *laughs*
> I have a ten gallon tank that is currently cycling in preparation for some balloon bellied mollies and guppies...my issue is the filter drives me INSANE at night, so I usually end up turning it off as I sleep and back on in the morning. Will this kill the cycling process? And how about when I get my new fishies? Will they manage alright at night? Getting a new, quieter filter isn't an option right now (I really don't have enough money for one) and I can't move the tank to another location (my parents say my fish, my room XD fair enough...)


yup.
almost all, if not all, your beneficial bacteria will die during the time your sleeping with it off. i don't know too much about cycling, but they are definatly dead from that 7-8 hour + time period since most of them live inside your filter.

your cycle will be on day 1 the first night you sleep with it on after having it on all day, lol. i like the sound of my filter at night my aquarium is right next to my bed on my dresser and it's a 10 gallon.it actually helps me sleep.
good luck.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

yes, that does considerably slow down/partially kill your cycle. with cycled tanks, you really should keep it on all the time to keep the cycle. If it's a splashing noise that is bothering you, bring up the water level so there isn't any water noise. If there's a noise coming from a motor, you might want to check for something stuck in there.


----------



## Kiku (Dec 31, 2010)

The motor's really not that loud, but I am NOTORIOUS for needing absolute silence when I sleep. I mean, it has to be DEAD silent or I can't sleep a wink. This could be troublesome...I'm more concerned about the fish than the bacteria...while I'm aware a cycled tank is a (much) healthier tank, could I get away with turning the filter off at night with the fish in the tank (uncycled?) As much as I hate that, I really DO need to sleep...


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

maybe you should put your aquarium in another room? i dont think a bunch of dead bacteria is healthy >_<


----------



## Kiku (Dec 31, 2010)

Like I said, I can't move them =(
This is pretty bad...I really can't sleep with it on, not at all. Even the quietest filter would keep me up at night. It's really that bad, huh?


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

use earplugs thats what I do


----------



## Kiku (Dec 31, 2010)

I considered that but then how would I hear my alarm in the morning? Agh this is awful XD I wish I wasn't such a light sleeper


----------



## Kiku (Dec 31, 2010)

Well, I tried my hardest last night, I really did. I kept the filter on, put a pillow over my head, tried earplugs, and at some point during the night I vaguely remember attempting to crawl into my closet *laughs* after about three hours of sleepless torture (I purposefully went to bed early to give myself time to "get used" to the noise of the filter) I had to turn it off. Though three hours doesn't sound so long, I have to wake up at 5:30 am every morning so I need my sleep. I guess now I'll just have to beg my parents to let me put the tank in the living room...

By the way, the filter was off for about 6 hours or so...This was my "pre-cycle" (meaning I haven't added an ammonia source yet, I was going to do that today) so all that was in there was the water, water conditioner, and stress zyme...did I mess anything up at this point? Is my filter now full of nasty dead bacteria?


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Well, you cant keep a bunch of fish in an uncycled tank. Not even a 10 gallon one. So:
A: Take tank to another room
B: Decide on some other fish for an unfiltered 10 gal. One betta would do fine in there. Maybe even 2 (if you divide it of course)

One thing that has cosifderably helped my filter be quiet (dead quiet unless you are standing right next to it in which case you can hear a very slight humming from the motor) is to attach an aquarium sponge to the outake like this and bring up the water level as high as possible.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Earplugs don't block so much noise that you couldn't hear your alarm if it's right next to your bed.


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

what type of filter do you have??? I have whispers on both my 10 and 20 gallons, and with the tank filled with water, the only noise i can hear at all is the light (only on my 20) which obviously is not a problem at night.

I had a different filter before, some blah brand that came with my 10 gal, and it was rather noisy, so I had to change it out.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Alex09 said:


> Well, you cant keep a bunch of fish in an uncycled tank. Not even a 10 gallon one. So:
> A: Take tank to another room
> B: Decide on some other fish for an unfiltered 10 gal. One betta would do fine in there. Maybe even 2 (if you divide it of course)
> 
> One thing that has cosifderably helped my filter be quiet (dead quiet unless you are standing right next to it in which case you can hear a very slight humming from the motor) is to attach an aquarium sponge to the outake like this and bring up the water level as high as possible.


Did you have to do anything with your filters intake? Mine seems to "suck" my fish in that direction every time he gets close to it. Your tank looks really pretty btw. 


I think your best option might be to baffle, or get a new filter if it is the filter itself making the noise, mine makes a noise, but unless I have my head real close to the tank I cannot hear it.


----------



## Kiku (Dec 31, 2010)

I want to get a new filter but I can't spend any more money =( I'm stuck with this one. The last time I tried to cycle, it was a total disaster because I couldn't keep the filter on all night. I'm about to give up on this...


----------



## coolcucumber (Jan 16, 2011)

I would suggest the sponge aswell. im going to get it.

i have 4 tanks in my room, 4x te filter noise. i got used to it, though


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Kiku said:


> I want to get a new filter but I can't spend any more money =( I'm stuck with this one. The last time I tried to cycle, it was a total disaster because I couldn't keep the filter on all night. I'm about to give up on this...


OR - if you are willing to do the needed water changes you can go without a filter.


----------



## Kiku (Dec 31, 2010)

Okay, so I moved the tank out into the living room and bought 3 mini neon tetras for a fish-in cycle (I was skeptical at first since they are schooling fish but the owner of this fish store is very reliable, so I trusted her word) and hopefully that will be a good kick start...still nervous!


----------



## Kiku (Dec 31, 2010)

Lion Mom said:


> OR - if you are willing to do the needed water changes you can go without a filter.


*laughs* I would be more than willing to do a water change every DAY if I had to


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Kiku said:


> *laughs* I would be more than willing to do a water change every DAY if I had to


Well, there ya go then! :-D

Just ask about how often you need to change the water and how many/how often 100% should be changed.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Or you could just use the walstad method.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

I guess since the tank is now in the living room, the problem is solved.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

And this is why I don't cycle LOL.

I don't cycle and my fish are okay and happy.


----------



## Kiku (Dec 31, 2010)

I wonder if anyone can help with the community tank I'm planning...I was guppies, balloon bellied mollies, and my three mini neon tetras (hoping they won't get eaten >_< )
How much should I get of each so the fishies are happy and it's not overcrowded? Perhaps I ought to start a new thread...


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Sorry to say this BUT...

If you were like me and fell asleep with the T.V. on all night as a little kid, you'll find noise at night comforting!!!! Sheesh, some people.... ROFL.

Jk, just had to say it to see what it looked like. But sorry I don't know much about other fish species /= except... I think Neon tetras are pretty sensative. if I were you I'd start with a hardier fish (like a Betta! XD)


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

That's clever, Alex!! No white noise either? I was going to suggest sounds to cover the filter noise (rain, ocean, etc.)


----------

